# Ladies can get the job done too!!!



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

:! My aunt shot this buck in Morgan County.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

That is a dandy for sure. That one gets an "Atta Girl"


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats to your auntie


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice buck, love them brow tines.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

GOLDFISH said:


> :! My aunt shot this buck in Morgan County.


Yes ladies can get the job done, your aunt is a fine example. However, the last time I took my wife deer hunting I had to take the saddle off her "deer" and apologize to the guy riding it!

In all seriousness though it makes sense. Women generally have more patience then men. They can buy equipment that is made for them, meaning size and power; making them just as deadly as any one else in the woods.

Mr. A


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Mine comes with me when the weather is decent in the fall...we have several "buddy" stands that we can both get into. We have a good team effort, her eyes are not the best, but her ears are far superior to my old ones....she always hears the leaves rustle well before me..... HT


----------

